# Faded Glory And The Substitue



## OldRider (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are pictures of my two old beauties....my daughter has named  The  1920's Ranger "Faded Glory" and the  1940 CCM "The Substitue" Not as nice as the vintage balloon cruisers I see here but its what is available in Winnipeg Manitoba. The Ranger I'm certain is a rebadged CCM, the hub only says "pat pend England", nothing else on Coaster arm or  anywhere.  The CCM has a Perry hub. The Ranger was my trash find and The CCM was a 5 dollar yardsale item, not much invested but I wouldn't part with them for the world.


----------



## JNichol (Aug 23, 2009)

Two nice rides you have there. Still time to ride before the Winterpeg weather kicks in!


----------



## JNichol (Aug 23, 2009)

And the Ranger turned out great. How does she ride?


----------



## OldRider (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll tell ya J, they both weigh about a ton each but once you get rolling its the smoothest ride you ever had. I took the Ranger downtown to work, about a 6 mile ride, absolutely great till I hit a overpass and had to peddle uphill...I suddenly had a great need for lower gears Thanks for your help!


----------



## sam (Aug 23, 2009)

The ranger is interesting.The Mead company(makers of the Ranger Bicycles) had factories in England.Your Ranger badge looks a lot like the Mead of Liverpool badge I have---it used the same wheel in the center design,only my guess is your badge is newer than the one I have(only a guess)


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 25, 2009)

i also seen a ranger with a ranger decal on the head tube.


----------

